# Trexlertown swap 2017 post ur pics!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 30, 2017)

Good crowd and lots of bikes this year and as always great to see everyone!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Oct 1, 2017)

When did these bikes get there? I didn't see any of them.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 1, 2017)

mike j said:


> When did these bikes get there? I didn't see any of them.



I guess after you left Mike!!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 1, 2017)

I scored a couple gems, nice putting a face to a bunch of cabe handles too- 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 1, 2017)

Also this was next door





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 1, 2017)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Good crowd and lots of bikes this year and as always great to see everyone!
> View attachment 684946 View attachment 684947 View attachment 684948 View attachment 684949 View attachment 684950 View attachment 684951 View attachment 684952 View attachment 684953



Why didn,t you tell us it was your b-day.Anyhow happy birthday,and nice meeting your future bride


----------



## charnleybob (Oct 24, 2017)

You don't see a girl's waterfall and a HiLo very often!
Any prices on those?


----------

